# permit or licences precious metal refining



## Tecerian (May 30, 2016)

Hello im from Boston mass, im trying buy the precious metal refining system but before buy i like to get permit or licences i thing .do u know some one first what shout i do?where am i going ?

Thank you
Tecerian


----------



## justinhcase (May 30, 2016)

If they did take the responsibility of licencing such a potentially hazardous industry.
Might they not require some one to demonstrate they are well informed on the subject before they signed off on him operating?
Have you any experience with hazardous or lethal chemicals?
Have you taken the time to read and study an introductory text such as Mrs Hoke's book before planning to enter into a new trade?


----------



## Tecerian (May 30, 2016)

company selling refining system and training,but almost $100.000 .before buying i dont wana problem with city.


----------



## Tecerian (May 30, 2016)

no, they are not responsible about permit .i have to find out.


----------



## justinhcase (May 30, 2016)

If you read Mrs Hoke and follow the forum advice you may save your self quite a bit of cash.
what kind of stock have you got that you would consider such a large outlay for a process?
Do post the company's website you might find the board's opinion enlightening..


----------



## Tecerian (May 30, 2016)

http://www.rictec.com.sg/precious-metals-recovery/


----------



## Tecerian (May 30, 2016)

i just sign in this side today, i dont have any idea refining .only i know one thing every body buy gold ,silver,platinum from outside ,than they selling refiner.


----------



## justinhcase (May 30, 2016)

There are one or two point's I find disturbing for a company charging that much to have gotten wrong.
How do you refine Rhodium with A.R. ?I have gotten some into solution that way but it took day's at 50c.
It looks like a good scrubbing system for fumes but as for the rest I think you would be better served with traditional glassware and a fume cupboard.
Welcome to the great pyramid that is the preciouses metal's market.
every one in the entire world has an interest but only the rare dedicated mad man actually makes the clime to a point of understanding.
Are you new to Boston you do not sound like a local?


----------



## 4metals (Jun 26, 2016)

The system you are looking at is a replica of a Turkish system, I do not know if the Chinese copied the Turks or visa versa but either way you are spending way too much for too little versatility. 

Permitting is not as difficult as you may imagine if you know the answers to give the engineer doing the application. You will not be getting a permit for refining but you will require air permits and discharge permits. What qualifies you to refine with these permits is your ability to treat the air emissions to standards and to treat the water discharges to meet city parameters. 

You need to know how much metal you are looking to digest per day or per batch. And what type of alloy. If it is jewelry related it is not such a difficult formulation. 

Process in batch quantities to start and you will maintain versatility and keep your costs down.


----------

